# Sharpening - Sit or Stand



## SeanRogerPierce (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

do you sit or stand during sharpening your knifes and why do you do it that way?

So far, I sharpend my knifes sitting. I would believe, standing gives you an advantage in positioning but so far the comfort aspect won with me.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 17, 2011)

I stand because I change my body positioning to give my arm a better range of motion.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 17, 2011)

I always stand


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 17, 2011)

I stand because I sharpen at my kitchen sink.


----------



## Darkhoek (Oct 17, 2011)

I stand because I sharpen at my kitchen sink. Besides it frees up my movement so I can use both arms and body to project force. Better control and less stress on my lower arms and hands.

DarKHOeK


----------



## echerub (Oct 17, 2011)

I stand because I'm used to it that way, and because I rock back a bit to maintain my arm + hands at as steady angle when sharpening the back/left side of my knives.


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 17, 2011)

_"I stand because I change my body positioning to give my arm a better range of motion."_

_"I stand because I sharpen at my kitchen sink." _

+1 to both quotes. I can't imagine being comfortable, or having the required mobility, sitting down to sharpen.


----------



## TDj (Oct 17, 2011)

i stand. sitting felt funny to me when i tried it.


----------



## WillC (Oct 17, 2011)

I've found its easier to hone larger knives standing for the range of movement required. So I just got into the routine and body memory of standing now. That and with a washbowl with a plank over it on the table I would have to hone with my hands up in the air if I was sitting down.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit. The only place I have room is at the kitchen table. And standing hurts my back.

-AJ


----------



## slowtyper (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit on the couch and use a low coffee table.


----------



## Twistington (Oct 17, 2011)

Standing tall like a man while sharpening is the only way for me. I think it gives me some more control and less stress on my back.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 17, 2011)

Standing.


But Dave sits, so apparently we are all doing it wrong.


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 17, 2011)

Im the odd man out.. But thats nothing new.. :tooth:

I normally sit at the kitchen table to do my sharpening. But im still learning and trying different things.. The last knife I did standing near the sink.


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to sit. But now I stand. It gives me better range of motion.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 17, 2011)

i stand...

as far as what i've seen in japan, its about a 50/50 split of sitting and standing. Some people do both (clearly not at the same time  )


----------



## jwpark (Oct 17, 2011)

Sitting.

Best to be comfortable when sharpening.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 17, 2011)

Even though it hurts sometimes, I stand on an anti-fatigue mat out in the garage with a beer. 

k.


----------



## shankster (Oct 17, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I stand because I sharpen at my kitchen sink.



+1


----------



## tk59 (Oct 17, 2011)

standing


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 17, 2011)

Standing, feet in an orthodox boxing stance lol.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit if I can get away with it.. But most of the time I can't...


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 17, 2011)

Standing 90% of the time, but occasionally I sit down for lengthy projects like heavy thinning, re-profiling, repairs.


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't know sitting was an option! Hmmmmhhhhhh, this could be life-changing.


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 17, 2011)

I literally was going to post this thread right now,
"I stand because I sharpen at my kitchen sink." 
+1


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit because I sharpen at my dining room table. I find it very easy and comfortable. Used to use an EP standing and found the action of using it very tiresome


----------



## rulesnut (Oct 17, 2011)

I mostly sit. I purpose built a workbench 25 inches high so I could just barely get my legs under it when seated. This leaves the stone at my preferred belly button height. I occasionaionally stand when touching up on a sink bridge.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2011)

I think if you can stand for how ever long you sharpen then this is probably the best way to go for most people as it seems to offer the best stance options to get less wobble and more control. That said I sit myself because I started stone sharpening inside my sharpening truck and now I'm sort of locked into it. 

Which ever way you go the big thing is getting the height correct - this makes such a huge difference to your results.


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit.....I tried standing and IT SUCKED.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 17, 2011)

I like using my sink bridge, so standing for me as well.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a really compromised right shoulder so standing gives me the ability to use the rest of my body to get the job done. I sharpen from my hips!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 17, 2011)

Stand.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 17, 2011)

I sit when I pack the knife up and I stand when I give it to the mail person to be sent to Dave, so I do both 

If I do sharpen myself, I stand. But usually my sharpening time is limited by the onset of back pain, still have to play around with the height of the kitchen counter, I guess.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I sit when I pack the knife up and I stand when I give it to the mail person to be sent to Dave, so I do both




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## add (Oct 18, 2011)

Prone.
Definitely prone.
Whilst on the couch.
And one handed... how else are ya gonna hold a martini ? :wink:

Actually, for you that stand and experience back pain try elevating a leg by placing your foot on a short stool (or phone book, shoe box, inverted tupperware, whatever you have handy).

You might be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 18, 2011)

I also rock back and forth slightly with my whole body most of the time, so standing is nice for that. And from the "time spent" thread, I spend way less time on each knife than most others, so 5 or 10 minutes standing isn't going to kill me or get uncomfortable, especially when I am used to standing at work 12 or 14 hours a day.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I also rock back and forth slightly with my whole body most of the time...


Is that some sort of nervous twitch you've got going there?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 18, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Is that some sort of nervous twitch you've got going there?


 
"Wapner, gotta watch Wapner."


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> "Wapner, gotta watch Wapner."



:lol2:


----------



## Cadillac J (Oct 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I also rock back and forth slightly with my whole body most of the time, so standing is nice for that.


 
I will catch myself doing this as well...stand with legs staggered and get my whole body into it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 18, 2011)

standing-i always stand because i sharpen at my kitchen sink or at my homemade sharpening workbench in my basement. i was just recently allowed to begin sharpening upstairs because my wife is always asking me to sharpen her knife. it was a good trade for me 

i tried sitting a few times but i found i wasnt able to get the right pressure. it just seems more dangerous and because im used to spending 10-14 hours on my feet anyway, it is a lot more natural


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 19, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> I will catch myself doing this as well...stand with legs staggered and get my whole body into it.


 
+1, lol
Sometimes I feel I'm really getting into it, and look around to make sure no coworkers are snickering.


----------

